# Super priority unavailable ?



## Qamarkhan22 (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
I would like to get an advice and ideas if someone’s experienced same issues as me

I have filled up my application for an Indefinite leave to remain (ILR ) as spouse 5 years route

when I completed my application and came to step to make payment there is no Super priority service option available. I can only go for a standard service which is 6 months and I was not looking forward to apply for this service

Could you guys advise/guide how can i get Super priority option available for my application as partner 5 year route Indefinite leave to remain online application form category is *Set(M*) . I hope for soon responses for my query.

it will be very kind of you if you can share your Experiences as my visa expiring in 15 days☹

Many Thanks


----------



## iguanaking10 (Jul 12, 2014)

Qamarkhan22 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like to get an advice and ideas if someone’s experienced same issues as me
> 
> I have filled up my application for an Indefinite leave to remain (ILR ) as spouse 5 years route
> ...


Try at midnight, 12:00 am sharp. That is how I got mine. Some people here suggested 1:00am. Hope this help.


----------



## Qamarkhan22 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the suggestion i will try this and hope i would find a slot


----------



## iguanaking10 (Jul 12, 2014)

Qamarkhan22 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion i will try this and hope i would find a slot


No problem at all, hope you will get a slot.


----------



## baelien15 (Jun 18, 2017)

iguanaking10 said:


> No problem at all, hope you will get a slot.


Hi there, how long after your online application did you manage to get a super priority appointment?


----------



## iguanaking10 (Jul 12, 2014)

baelien15 said:


> Hi there, how long after your online application did you manage to get a super priority appointment?


Hello, I presume you haven't pay for your application yet? If you haven't pay then try at midnight, 12:00 am sharp. That is how I got the super priority service(£800). Some people here suggested 1:00am. Hope this help


----------



## itsmelelia (9 mo ago)

Qamarkhan22 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion i will try this and hope i would find a slot


hey there, was wondering if you had an update, did you manage to book the super priority appointment ? I am in the same situation, been trying for days at midnight but no luck at all. :/


----------



## Yorkshire123 (10 mo ago)

itsmelelia said:


> hey there, was wondering if you had an update, did you manage to book the super priority appointment ? I am in the same situation, been trying for days at midnight but no luck at all. :/


I got mine in March at the stroke of midnight (12am). When I was doing my own research I noticed some people said 12am and some 1am... All of the 1am success were in summer time, so my guess is that when we put the clocks forward 1 hour at the end of March the slots started opening up at 1am rather than 12am (i.e. +1 hour later). Give it a go at exactly 1am - I'd keep the payment page open just before 1am and keep hitting refresh on your web browser... you should see it suddenly appear.


----------



## lalalalalala (6 mo ago)

Hi, 

I'm going to apply for ILR based on 10 years continuous residency in Early August 2022. Is there a way to get the Super Priority Service, i.e. I am reading on this page that you can get that option at midnight sharply, or 1 pm? Can anyone who made a recent ILR application confirm that?


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

It's currently 1am.


----------



## OddLion (Jan 9, 2017)

I applied yesterday and can confirm (I was checking every few minutes) that Super Priority appeared at exactly 01:00am. 
Good luck!


----------



## Elsa_23 (6 mo ago)

OddLion said:


> I applied yesterday and can confirm (I was checking every few minutes) that Super Priority appeared at exactly 01:00am. Good luck!


 Hi there, Thanks a lot for this , can I please ask if this was for an application from inside the UK or outside, as my partner is going to be applying from outside, wonder if we’ll get the same option for super priority at 1am too??


----------



## OddLion (Jan 9, 2017)

Elsa_23 said:


> Hi there, Thanks a lot for this , can I please ask if this was for an application from inside the UK or outside, as my partner is going to be applying from outside, wonder if we’ll get the same option for super priority at 1am too??


I'm in the UK, so I have no idea whether it's the same in other countries. Sorry.


----------



## Elsa_23 (6 mo ago)

OddLion said:


> I'm in the UK, so I have no idea whether it's the same in other countries. Sorry.


 Thank for your reply 😊 It’s for the same application but from outside the Uk, but no problem thank you, I think we’ll try and see if it comes up anyway , cheers!!


----------



## HopeW3 (6 mo ago)

Just chipping in to say that the advice about logging in at 1am to book a super priority appointment also worked for me. I didn't see it as an option when I finished my application (in the mid-morning UK time) but it appeared promptly at 1am when I logged back in then.

In case it helps anyone else, I am applying from within the UK under the long residency route. Finger crossed and good luck to everyone who is applying for ILR!


----------



## abhi123s (6 mo ago)

Hi all, for those who attended super priority service, what was the wait time to get the decision? I had mine on Monday morning and haven’t heard back since


----------



## OTA (6 mo ago)

Elsa_23 said:


> Hi there, Thanks a lot for this , can I please ask if this was for an application from inside the UK or outside, as my partner is going to be applying from outside, wonder if we’ll get the same option for super priority at 1am too??


 I can confirm that it worked for me too. I refreshed at exactly 1am this morning and the priority service appeared. I paid immediately for the priority service and booked an appointment for August 8 with the UK Visa and Citizenship Application Services


----------



## tselby (6 mo ago)

abhi123s said:


> Hi all, for those who attended super priority service, what was the wait time to get the decision? I had mine on Monday morning and haven’t heard back since


I had my appt on weds13th on super priority service and have not had a decision yet (this is the 5th working day)


----------



## OddLion (Jan 9, 2017)

abhi123s said:


> Hi all, for those who attended super priority service, what was the wait time to get the decision? I had mine on Monday morning and haven’t heard back since


I had my appt at 12:00 on Friday, had a response by 16:00 same day. This was at the Croydon UKVCAS centre, which warned me it might take till Monday or even Tuesday - seems a bit random.


----------



## MimiLin (6 mo ago)

Anyone had recently got a super priority service? I'm about to submit mine today and its only the standard service. Please help!


----------



## malala1 (5 mo ago)

Hi,

I applied tonight on 07th of August at 01:00 a.m sharp and made the payment. Now, I have to book an appointment for my biometrics and when I click on the link it takes me to the UK Visa and Citizenship Application Services, however when I enter the same details that I used for my application, it says that my details are incorrect. Can anyone respond me as soon as you can, to how can I retrieve my UKVCAS login details?


----------

